# Hogs and Rams with the bow



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

The owner of one of the bowhunting companies that hires me to bring their ideas to life and I hopped in my truck and headed to Oklahoma to do more product testing on the telemetry tracking know we have been working on and to further test a new broadhead design and to get more footage of carcass recovery using a thermal capable drone. We killed a bunch of hogs and rams and learned an lot about how to make these products even better.






And I used the thermal drone for location and recovery practice.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Interesting idea but I can see where it could be used for poaching.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Martin Looker said:


> Interesting idea but I can see where it could be used for poaching.


Yes so can a gun and a bow and a long list of things.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Less than a week after getting these two rams I have the Euro mounts done.


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

This is going about as well as the 24hr campfire thread.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Sat. was Oklahoma Hog conversion day.
Converting it from a hog to a meal. 12 hours in the smoker over apple wood.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

How long has the tracking nock been an idea? Amazing. Not that I'd want one right away. Following a (hopefully short) blood trail is one of the best parts of a hunt for me.
The thermal image drone now, I can see that competing with tracking dogs sooner than later. There would definitely be a need for fair chase rules imo. 
Are these for sale yet? 
I'm assuming both of these are legal in MI? 
wwtton??


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

The tracking nock and the thermal drone ARE NOT meant to replace conenvtional blood tracking. They are IN CASE all conventional tracking methods fail and you CANNOT find your critter via blood trailing or tracks, etc. These ARE NOT meant to replace woodsman skills. 

BUT sometimes, despite our best efforts to recover game, we are unable to locate the critter. That is when its nice to have additional means to keep the coyotes from eating your game animal. Both of these are OPTIONAL.

YOu will want to check with your states DNR as to the legailty of either or both. I only develop and field test bowhuinting gear for companies that hire me to do so. I know its legal in some states and not in others. Some states (like Idaho) wont even let you use a conventional (and very common) lighted nock on a arrow. 

Ive taken 9 deer, several hogs and now 2 rams using the tracking nock. In only one case did I need the nock to locate a hog I could not find via conventional tracking (so it was nice to have as I would never have found a black hog at night in a swamp).

I invent or design or am hired to invent or design and prototype and field test such bowhunting gear. Legality of use will depend on the state and frankly the timing. One of both might be illegal today but may become legal after usage cases are made. That is what I do. I show how the technology can be applied and used in a legal manner.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

I commend your work! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Wait a minute?!? Weren’t you the holier then thou preacher on the only way to hunt is with self made bows?? 

How do you go from that to a thermal imaging drone with tactical nocks? LMAO. 

That pulled pork looks awesome!!


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

The pulled pork was awesome. While I like to bowhunt with my homemade longbow and homemade arrows and homemade broadheads for deer and bear, I also work for a few bowhunting companies that want products designed and tested. I also design and test my own products for my bowhunting company. This is a business after all.

But I dont recall ever saying or implying that the only way to hunt is with a self made bow. If you can find anything that proves otherwise, Id like to see it or its just something you manufactured or misread. I hunt with ALL the weapons of a bowhunter (longbow, recurve and compound). If I have to draw it back with only my human strength at the time of the attempt on game and hold that draw with only human power, sign me up, Im all over that sort of fun so compounds are on that list of bowhunting weaponry..


----------

